# Wheat, garlic, and onion



## dvmxtwo (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been on a low fodmap diet for about 5 months and it seems like wheat bothers me much less than onions or garlic. Does this make sense? I thought the offending sugar was the same for all three (fructans).


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been low-FODMAP for 1 1/2 years, and I agree completely, despite that they are in the same carbohydrate group, onions just kill me, whereas I can eat a bit of wheat now and then. I've also noticed that I can tolerate Garlic if I toast it first before regular cooking. But Onions or raw Garlic; yikes!


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

It's the same for me. I think wheat has less fructose than onions and garlic have fructans. Sometimes I'll eat something breaded with wheat flour, but I avoid anything with garlic or onions.

To get that garlic or onion flavor (I adore garlic), I use infused oil. FODMAPs are not oil soluable, only water soluable. I put garlic cloves or chopped onions in olive or another type of oil, and use that to cook. To get strong enough flavor, it needs to steep at least a week. Tastes like onions or garlic are in the dish, when they're not.


----------

